# Seerose im Winter



## mi-6 (8. Sep. 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Seerose im Teich, muß ich die über die Wintermonate komplett kürzen.
Danke


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Servus Ronald

Auch ein Herzliches Willkommen von mir, schön das du unser Forum gefunden hast  

Die Seerose kannst prinzipiell so lassen wie sie ist. 
Aber bei deiner Teichgrösse ist es Ratsam die verwelkten Blätter/Blüten abzuschneiden und zu kompostieren.
Bei meinem ehemaligen Teich habe ich die Blätter/Blüten so tief abgeschnitten wie ich mit den Armen sie erreichen konnte (die Seerose Stand in zwei Meter Tiefe), wie Tief du sie an deinem Teich abschneiden sollst  kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber 10-20 cm über Topfkante kann kein Fehler sein. 
Spezies bitte um korrektur wenn falsch.
Wenn du sie im Teich belassen würdest, wäre das "Futter" (Nährstoffe/Dünger) für die Algen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Moin,

also ich würde nur das Abschneiden, was welk geworden ist.... da besteht dann auch nicht so die Gefahr, dass Fäulnis bis ins Rhizom vordringt. 
Wobei meine eigentlich bisher davon verschont geblieben sind....
Vor allem __ gelbe Seerosen sind nicht 100% winterhart und sollten nicht mit dem Rhizom einfrieren. Also entweder tief genug stellen oder im Keller überwintern.


----------



## mi-6 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Danke an alle


----------



## Goldfischteich (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist hole ich ihn mal hoch...

Wann holt man denn eine Seerose rein zur Überwinterung ?
Hab ja nur einen Miniteich und somit muss sie definitiv rein. Nur wann ?


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Hallo,

so spät wie möglich reinholen. Der Zeitpunkt hängt davon ab wie tief sie steht (je tiefer desto früher muss sie rein, weil Du im eisigen Wasser sicher nicht mehr untertauchen und die Pflanze raufholen willst), und ab wann es bei euch eine dauerhafte Eisdecke auf den Teichen gibt (da muss sie vorher raus, sonst musst Du erst das Eis aufhacken).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Achtung - bei Fischhaltung . bitte niemals das Eis aufhacken  Das könnte das leben der Fischies kosten.


----------



## pema (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Hallo,
mal eine ganz praktische Frage:
wie kommt ihr an Pflanzkörbe heran, die mitten im Teich stehen 
Außer schwimmend, narürlich
Bei der Anlage des Teiches habe ich mir darüber natürlich keine Gedanken gemacht und schon im letzten Herbst habe ich dumm da gestanden und wußte nicht: wie an Pflanzkörbe kommen, die außer Reichweite  stehen.

petra


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Ich habe einen Baueimer mit Metallhenkel genommen - dann habe ich einen Haken an einem Holzstab und kann ihn rausfischen - alternatif vönnte ich auch eine Schnur durchfädeln und so ein rausziehen mit 2 Personen bewirken.

Ich lasse meine aber immer drinn und musste noch nich tätig werden. Düngung erfolgt im Frühjahr via Düngekegel und kleines Rohr in großes Rohr Reindrückmethode.


----------



## pema (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Hallo Ralf,
die "Reindrückmethode" werde ich mir merken.

petra


----------



## rabe62 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Hi,

ich wollte heute eine Frage nach einem DüngeKegelApplikator aufmachen. 
Hat sich ja hiermit erledigt.  

Merci!


----------



## Goldfischteich (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Also hält so eine Seerose auch Temperaturen zwischen 2-10 Grad aus ja ?! Da ich ja nur einen Miniteich habe steht sie natürlich nicht tief, denke mal so ca. 60 cm.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

meine Reinschiebemethode besteht aus 2 Kupferrohren, einem 18er das ich vorne mit Klebeband zugemacht habe und einem 22er. Kegel ins 22er rein und mit dem 18er drücken. Die standen bei mir noch so rum und haben sich bewährt.


----------



## pema (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

Hi Ralf,
an Kupferrohre habe ich auch gleich gedacht

petra


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerose im Winter*

@Ralf: Jepp, die Methode wende ich auch bereits seit einigen Jahren an.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Habe so schwarze, größere Baueimer (solche, in denen man Zement anmischt) hergenommen.
Diese bestehen aus schwarzem Plastik, ohne Löcher o.ä.
So kann sich die Seerose nicht ungewollt ausbreiten, hat aber auch viel Platz im Topf zu wachsen.
Und ist tatsächlich der Pott mal voll, kann vermehrt werden und hier etwas angeboten werden.

lG,
Daniel


----------

